# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  How many sets do you do for legs?

## transform

Hey lads, at the moment my leg routine is something like this

Box Squats x 5
Leg extentions x 3 
Leg curls x 3 
Leg press x 4

The problem I have at the moment though is that once I get through my Box Squats my legs are unbelievably pumped, stiff and sore. I can struggle throguh the Leg ext and leg curls, but theres no way I can do the leg press. That usually means I only get about 11 sets a week for my legs, which considering their size is very low in proportion to other muscle groups Id work like my delts or bi's.

How many sets is sufficient for your legs during the week, or should I consider training them twice a week? Because at the moment I really feel like I amnt training them to the level I should and Im missing out on GH production and so on being stimulated by training em harder. 

Thanks

----------


## ghettoboyd

you should do your leg presses after the squats in my opinion. i do all compound movment before the isolation exercises.your most strongest early therfore you can use more weight.

----------


## ghettoboyd

o yea, and i do usually like 20 sets for leggs. 5-6 sets squats,3 legpress,3 extentions,3 curls,3 calvs,3 dead lits.

----------


## DSM4Life

> Hey lads, at the moment my leg routine is something like this
> 
> Box Squats x 5
> Leg extentions x 3 
> Leg curls x 3 
> Leg press x 4
> 
> The problem I have at the moment though is that once I get through my Box Squats my legs are unbelievably pumped, stiff and sore. I can struggle throguh the Leg ext and leg curls, but theres no way I can do the leg press. That usually means I only get about 11 sets a week for my legs, which considering their size is very low in proportion to other muscle groups Id work like my delts or bi's.
> 
> ...


Less is more. 

Maybe you need to add more weight rather then more exercises.

----------


## UberSteroids

One of the best thing I did with my leg workout is - I split it into primary and secondary leg days.

So on primary day I would do my squats (5 sets), leg press (6 sets), sitting calf machine (5 sets) and then go home.

Then I would have the secondary leg day which would include Leg lunges (5 sets), Leg extensions (8 sets), Prone leg curls (6 sets) and calf workout.

This way I cover my legs and I can go heavy on all the exercises.

Take care.

----------


## redz

I need to do more, my main leg stuff is squats, hockey and tons of cardio. I need to add a leg press to by home gym.

----------


## transform

thanks for the input guys, really appreciate it. Ill adjust my routine and repost it here in a while so.

Thanks

----------


## sizerp

I do quads glutes and calves one day, and then hams and calves again another day.

On quad/glute day i start with a few warm-up sets of leg extensions at 50% range of motion to warm up the small muscles around my knee etc. From there I go onto heavy squats, then leg press. sometimes for leg press i do 3-4 heavy sets, or sets of lighter weight at like 100-200 reps per set. Depends on the week. I do ~6 sets for calves.

On Hams day I usually make that a back day too, and do SLDL and again ~6-9 sets for calves; sometimes superset from sled to standing etc. I need a lot of work to get my calves big, fuccin genetics.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey lads, at the moment my leg routine is something like this
> 
> Box Squats x 5
> Leg extentions x 3 
> Leg curls x 3 
> Leg press x 4
> 
> The problem I have at the moment though is that once I get through my Box Squats my legs are unbelievably pumped, stiff and sore. I can struggle throguh the Leg ext and leg curls, but theres no way I can do the leg press. That usually means I only get about 11 sets a week for my legs, which considering their size is very low in proportion to other muscle groups Id work like my delts or bi's.
> 
> ...


Try both "once a week leg training" and "twice a week training" to find what works best for you! Some find that alternating back and forth with 8 weeks of twice a week training and /8 weeks of once a week training works best. 

No one can provide you with an accurate answer because we do not know how your body will repsond to either method. *I HOPE THIS HELPS!*

----------


## Jfew44

I like doing calves on leg day and on another day throughout the week. I feel that helps them grow the best doing them 2x/week, but my quads and hams do better at about 15 sets 1x week.

----------


## green22

20 sets for quads and hams here.

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

The hardest leg workout of my life was only 4 sets.

2 super high rep sets of squats, followed by 2 huge drop sets on the leg press.

You need a partner for the drop sets, start as heavy as you can go and slowly strip away plates.
This one made me vomit, and I was sore for over a week.

Yes, less is more. Just give 110% to the few sets you do.

----------


## Dukkit

right now im doin 11 sets

5 sets of squats

3 sets of ham curls

3 sets of leg extentions

the curls and extensions are super setted after your already exhausted from squattin first

really blows my legs

----------


## ghettoboyd

> right now im doin 11 sets
> 
> 5 sets of squats
> 
> 3 sets of ham curls
> 
> 3 sets of leg extentions
> 
> the curls and extensions are super setted after your already exhausted from squattin first
> ...


i like to do the same thing with extentions/curls supersets not only blast my legs but also curb the monotony of doing everything straight setted.

----------


## Edgar

> Hey lads, at the moment my leg routine is something like this
> 
> Box Squats x 5
> Leg extentions x 3 
> Leg curls x 3 
> Leg press x 4
> 
> The problem I have at the moment though is that once I get through my Box Squats my legs are unbelievably pumped, stiff and sore. I can struggle throguh the Leg ext and leg curls, but theres no way I can do the leg press. That usually means I only get about 11 sets a week for my legs, which considering their size is very low in proportion to other muscle groups Id work like my delts or bi's.
> 
> ...


I am not saying this is right or wrong, but the more is better thing, is bunk

----------

